# Cyp passerinum



## arcticshaun (Jul 1, 2010)

Aghh, the bugs are horrible this year, hard to get a shot when your flailing around like madman. I'm trying to stand back and lean in a bit to stay away from the plants. Then I turn and run back to my truck.
Cyp passerinum






Sub-arctic boreal habitat with millions of round leaf orchids





I saw some small Ladys Tresses and I just heard that I'm invited out to see Calypso orchids which I didn't think grew here. It's a rain or shine orchid tour Sat.

Happy Birthday Canada (and USA on the 4th)

Shaun


----------



## John M (Jul 1, 2010)

Very cool! Thanks for posting this, Shaun.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 1, 2010)

wow!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2010)

Very cool! The Amerorchis look almost like what we saw at the Native Orchid Conference. Hard not to step on any. Most of the passerinums weren't blooming yet, and the largest clump was poached. Do you have any butterworts out there too?


----------



## Jorch (Jul 1, 2010)

beautiful white cyp! thanks for sharing


----------



## Shiva (Jul 1, 2010)

Lovely white cyp!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2010)

arcticshaun said:


> Aghh, the bugs are horrible this year, hard to get a shot when your flailing around like madman. I'm trying to stand back and lean in a bit to stay away from the plants. Then I turn and run back to my truck.



Don't you hate that!

Nice, sweet flower, though.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2010)

It could have been worse if got in the vehicle!  Thanx for sharing.


----------



## toddybear (Jul 2, 2010)

It's been years since I've seen either in the wild.


----------



## arcticshaun (Jul 4, 2010)

Here's a few more shots (I wore a bug jacket this time)










Pinguicula vulgaris (I think). I grow a few Pings with my orchids but did'nt recognize these until Kevin asked.









Shaun


----------



## Kevin (Jul 4, 2010)

Yep, that's P. vulgaris. I wasn't sure if you had that one up there, or if you had P. villosa - perhaps you have both? Thanks for the photos.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 5, 2010)

WOW! Wonderful pictures! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for these Shaun. It is always a pleasure to see an orchid in the wild, and a Cyp is even more special!


----------

